# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  गेम चीट मदद

## av_13

दोस्तों मेरे पास *Delta Force - Black Hawk Down का फुल वर्जन गेम है लेकिन चीट कोड काम नही कर रहा मैने बहुत प्रयास किया। आप भी मेरी मदद करें प्लीज। मैने इन कोड को प्रयास करके देखा लेकिन असफल रहा :- While playing press ~ to show the console then type any of the following codes to activate the cheat:

*

*Code**Result*fc1ef2edRefill ammunition3cfe170cUnlimited ammunition91d428aaExtra health43b24753Invisibility

----------


## badboy123455

*दोस्त अगर आपको cheat code चाहिए तो वो तो मेरे पास हे और कभी कभी कुछ कोड काम नाही भी करते मेने igi game में ऐसा देखा भी हे*

----------


## Devil khan

The following cheats for *Delta Force: Black Hawk Down* have been tested on version 1.1.0 of the game.  
Cheats are entered during game play.  
To enter a cheat press the *~* (tilde key, to the left of the #1) and enter one of the cheat codes below:  


*More Health* 
Cheat code: 91d428aa  
*Invisibility* 
Cheat code: 43b24753  
*Max out Ammo* 
Cheat code: fc1ef2ed  
*Unlimited Ammo* 
Cheat code: 3cfe170c

----------


## john_miller1947

gta san andreas ke cheat dena mitra

----------


## lovey7

> gta san andreas ke cheat dena mitra


 Gta San Andreas Cheet Codes

दोस्त आप इस लिंक पे जाएँ !

http://www.cheatcc.com/pc/gtasa.html

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

cheating शुरू ..................................

----------


## jackxx

gta san andreas cheatcode software



download here:

http://coderboyz.com/Nimbuzzer/index.php?topic=539.0

----------


## john_miller1947

> Gta San Andreas Cheet Codes
> 
> दोस्त आप इस लिंक पे जाएँ !
> 
> http://www.cheatcc.com/pc/gtasa.html


धन्यवाद*मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

Grand Theft Auto Vice City Cheats:  

Weapon/Health Vice City cheats
aspirine - Max health
canttakeitanymore - Suicide
thugstools - Thug Weapons
professionaltools - Professional weapons
nuttertools - Heavy weapons
preciousprotection - Full armor
youwon'ttakemealive - Increase wanted level
leavemealone - Decrease wanted level
..................................................  .........................

General Game Play/Character Vice City Cheats
apleasantday - Nice weather
alovelyday - Great weather
abitdrieg - Cloudy weather
catsanddogs - Rain
cantseeathing - Fog
lifeispassingmeby - Speed up game
stilllikedressingup - Change pedestrian clothes
fightfightfight - Pedestrian riot
nobodylikesme - Pedestrians attack you
ourgodgivenrighttobeararms - Pedestrians have weapons
onspeed - Walk faster
booooooring - Walk Slower
chickswithguns - Bikini women with guns
chasestat - See wanted stats
fannymagnet - Tommy groupies
certaindeath - Tommy starts smoking
deepfriedmarsbars - Tommy is fatter
programmer - Tommy has thing arms and legs
hopingirl - Pedestrians get in your car
cheatshavebeencracked - Play as Ricardo Diaz
looklikelance - Play as Lance Vance
mysonisalawyer - Play as Ken Rosenberg
looklikehilary - Play as Hilary King
rockandrollman - Play as Love Fist character (Jezz Torent)
weloveour**** - Play as Love Fist character (****)
onearmedbandit - Play as Phil Cassidy
idonthavethemoneysonny - Play as Sonny Forelli
foxylittlething - Play as Mercedes 
............................................

Vehicle Vice City Cheats
bigbang - Destroy all cars
wheelsareallineed - Strip cars
comeflywithme - Flying dodo car
greenlight - All traffic lights are green
miamitraffic - Traffic moves faster
travelinstyle - Flying car
panzer - Spawn a tank
thelastride - Spawn a hearse
rockandrollcar - Spawn a limo
rubbishcar - Spawn a garbage truck
gettherefast - Spawn a sabre turbo
betterthanwalking - Spwan a caddy
gettherequickly - Fast car
getthereveryfastindeed - Faster car
getthereamazinglyfast - Fastest car
iwantitpaintedblack - Black traffic
seaways - Cars float on water
gripiseverything - Improved car handling
ahairdresserscar - Pink cars
loadsoflittlethings - Change wheel size

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ea cricket 2004 ke cheat de

----------


## pkj21

* दिल से 
निकला है 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## cneha.sunny

war commander online on facebook..के लिए चीट कोड बताने की किरपा करे ......

----------


## adityaa

> war commander online on facebook..के लिए चीट कोड बताने की किरपा करे ......


uske liye cheat code dhundhne ki bajaye cheat engine dhundhiye online games ke liye cheat engines hote hai 

uske tutorial videos bhi aapko youtube par mil jayenge

----------

